# SCB Recon 60" Top Drive / Mercury Racing 300XS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Recon - 60" Top Drive & Drop Out Seats
Deck Box w/ Top Loading Storage & Extra Livewell/Cooler
Fuel Capacity of 80 Gallons
Garmin 740s
Fusion IP700
WetSounds (4)SW650, (2)ICON8, (2)XS12, (1)SYN4, (1)SYN6
MinnKota IPilot 101#/36v 
MinnKota Charger - 4 Bank/10Amp
(2) Livewells w/ BAAD Marine ProO2
(2) Power Pole Blade 10'
(5) Optima AGM Batteries
Coastline Fully Welded Trailer w/ SS Fenders
Custom Wheels & Tires by Discount Tire (Kemah, TX)

SCB Recon Specs:
LOA: 23'8"
Beam: 99"
Draft: ~ 9"-11" 
Weight: ~1600#

This boat was built for SCB Factory & Full Throttle Boat Works, so thank you to all Vendors!

SCB Factory


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh......My........God.....


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome just got redefined....


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just saw heaven and I want one!


Clint


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Prefect mate to Josh's F-22.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

That thing can make a grown man cry


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Dang! Speechless.........


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Im Headed South said:


> Prefect mate to Josh's F-22.


Now we've got search and destroy...not gonna get outboated thats for dam sure!

Awesome work by SCB as expected. Just wait until you all see it in action - just as impressive as the pics.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hope it has disco lights to go with all the speakers


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely awesome! What a boat!!! I would hate to even get that thing wet!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

That is by far your finest creation I have seen! Great job


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Ohhhh dayyyyummm!!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok eric now that a NASTY set up. That's a serious boat!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice boat but it can't be an offical scb thread without complaints, so "nice shore burner." LoL sweet rig. Needs outriggers. Get mahi and back within 2hrs I bet.


----------



## Team Zissou (May 8, 2012)

That thing looks like a spaceship. Sweet!!!


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mama get out the check book I found a new TOY I gotta have one.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Killer rig there Eric and Josh! Sweet, clean rigging as usual.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

_ I seriously hate you guys...._


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Hold on. I need to check something................ Yep, it just wiggled. Mad craftsmanship and ingenuity gentlemen.

>E


----------



## fishinfever3577 (Aug 22, 2012)

*SCB*

Nice boat!!!


----------



## B-Webb (Sep 5, 2011)

Was at SCB shop last week when the rigging was almost done. They were putting on the decals and making last adjustments. Looks even better in person. Nice boat Eric now get to work on my stingray. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice work. I love the top drive and and the how clean and uncluttered your boats are. Keep building them one at a time and I think you will go down in History as one of the most original boat builders of all time.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

I think my Illusion top drive is sexy, but this top drive is the sexiest BI&^CH I've seen. Good job


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

kcliff said:


> Nice boat but it can't be an offical scb thread without complaints, so "nice shore burner." LoL sweet rig. Needs outriggers. Get mahi and back within 2hrs I bet.


Tower is too tall!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats one bad mutha. Although i'd be puckered up a little bit at the top of that thing while doing 60+ or however fast it'll go. LOL


----------



## DueSouthOutfitters (Jul 9, 2012)

sweet baby jesus!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Recon w/ 300XS SportMaster*

Shows how hight the motor can be mounted when running Mercury Racing SportMaster. The point of the gearcase clearly at the water surface.

Prop is 1/2" above the lowest point of hull. We can take off and run in this setting.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Another great boat. I cant believe no one has asked yet. But how fast and what props have you tested?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice Eric, is that Sportsmaster lower unit available on the 250 PRO XS?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

FishAfrica said:


> Very nice Eric, is that Sportsmaster lower unit available on the 250 PRO XS?


Yes


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool sound system! Boat looks like a death trap.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

FishAfrica said:


> Very nice Eric, is that Sportsmaster lower unit available on the 250 PRO XS?


Mercury Racing offers the 250 Sport XS w the Sportmaster.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice as usual!


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

I know whats wrong with it!!!! It't not sitting in my driveway. Very nice


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

scb factory said:


> Shows how hight the motor can be mounted when running Mercury Racing SportMaster. The point of the gearcase clearly at the water surface.
> 
> Prop is 1/2" above the lowest point of hull. We can take off and run in this setting.


give us some video!! very cool.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

When someone wants to give up their spot thats coming up let me know :biggrin:


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Holy sheepchet! ! !


----------



## 1ofthesedays (May 11, 2011)

el rojo said:


> I think my Illusion top drive is sexy, but this top drive is the sexiest BI&^CH I've seen. Good job


hahahahaha


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*WOW*



lwgbully said:


> Oh......My........God.....


X2


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

lwgbully said:


> Oh......My........God.....


X3


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Well - I finally got some seat time in the tower - and it is NASTY!!! Not only is the set up Eric dreamed up every bit as good (or even better) than it looks in the pics, the Recon hull is the real deal for all you shallow water boys.

My last tower was a rfl/trp and while I'm not yet ready to say this boat would match that set up as far as shallow, it has got to be as close as you can get PLUS rides great, handles great, and runs faster (a lot).

This boat will get up not floating, it ran across 4.5-5" of hard sand (beach) without touching bottom or leaving a dirty prop wash, ride is great, no sliding (turns on a dime), and very very stable even with heavy loads.

I'll try and get some more pics and videos that I can post up. If anyone wants tyo check out the Recon, I highly suggest you get with Eric soon as the list that is already long is going to get longer as soon as we start running some demos...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Who built the tower? I like it.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

How fast so far?!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Low 60's is best.

Built as a Redfish Assult Boat, shallow and weight forward was the aim of this build.

(2) people, 80 gal fuel, TM on Bow, (5) Batts, gear, ect runs solid 58 mph.

On the Recon, I do think the Sportmaster may be costing us a few MPH on top end, but the true Low Water Pick-up, 1.25" Prop Shaft, & Thicker Skeg are great for shallow water use.


SCB Factory


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

any plans for a baby SCB? 14' baby SCB cat that'll float in 4", run in visible water, and do 60 mph?


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> any plans for a baby SCB? 14' baby SCB cat that'll float in 4", run in visible water, and do 60 mph?


Lol I have a friend that is on it already. I believe he has spoken to Eric about it.


----------

